# Need Loads for 16 ga in Cheddite Hulls



## WoodyP (Jun 27, 2002)

I am in need of some recommended loads for 1 1/8 and 1 1/4 oz. of shot for the 2 3/4 Cheddite 16 ga hull. I want 1200 + fps for pheasant loads. My 28 ga doesn't reach out quite as far as needed occasionally.
Thanks in Advance,
Woody


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

www.loadyourown.com has a couple. Not much data around on the 16ga Cheddite hull.


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

BPI has a whole manual on the sixteen gauge. According to the BPI manual which only uses BPI wads(major downfall in my opinion) you can use the Field commander Z16 wad 1 1/8 oz w/27.5 grains of SR-4756 and a fold crimp. There are others but they all take overshot cards and or extra gas seals.

I load 2.5 inch 16 gauge shells for my wifes Auto-5 and my Springfield SxS. I use Cheddite and Fiocchi hulls with the same load which is:
Fiocchi hulls ,Win209, SG16 wad(BPI) 25.0 gr of Universal Clays and 1 oz of shot. That is our sporting clays load.


----------



## Iceman16ga (Apr 19, 2021)

Here is what i have found on the internet and have been using.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The original post is nearly 20 years old. I'm sure he's found the load he needed by now.


----------

